# Wick And Wire



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Hi guys , found something interesting , wick and wire stash case . A small bag that holds your mods + juice + batteries etc and guess what a reo fits as well.

http://www.wickandwirebrand.com/collections/frontpage/products/copy-of-stash-case-2-0-black

I have mailed the guys at wick and wire , orders over 30$ will be shipped at 25$

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Hi guys , found something interesting , wick and wire stash case . A small bag that holds your mods + juice + batteries etc and guess what a reo fits as well.
> 
> http://www.wickandwirebrand.com/collections/frontpage/products/copy-of-stash-case-2-0-black
> 
> I have mailed the guys at wick and wire , orders over 30$ will be shipped at 25$


 
this is a good find. ive been searching for a proper vape bag for a while now. definitely want in on this


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is a good find. ive been searching for a proper vape bag for a while now. definitely want in on this


 
i too have been searching , until i stumbled across these guys on instagram.
this looks like a good quality vape bag designed for mods


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> i too have been searching , until i stumbled across these guys on instagram.
> this looks like a good quality vape bag designed for mods


for sure it does. are we looking at a group buy?


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

we can definitely , lets see who else may be keen on this ?


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> we can definitely , lets see who else may be keen on this ?


that sounds good. i am keen so count me in


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

price is also not bad at all


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> price is also not bad at all


it looks like good quality. id go for the red or olive option. 
plus it looks like i can strap it on me when it take the bike out for a breakfast run


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

you ride ?? welcome to the club


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> you ride ?? welcome to the club


yeah been a biker a good couple of years. no sense of freedom like hitting the bends


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

what you riding bro ?

i mostly ride track , no feeling like getting that knee down


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> what you riding bro ?
> 
> i mostly ride track , no feeling like getting that knee down


 
by choice ... K7 750. have had two spine ops so the bigger more powerful options are a no no for me. 
how bout you?

track days kill tires ---> tires are expensive ---> expensive tires = no vape gear


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> by choice ... K7 750. have had two spine ops so the bigger more powerful options are a no no for me.
> how bout you?
> 
> track days kill tires ---> tires are expensive ---> expensive tires = no vape gear


 since the ops i dnt really ride as hard as i did before. still have a good run. jst not a great one


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> what you riding bro ?
> 
> i mostly ride track , no feeling like getting that knee down


I roll with a RZ 50 with a wiseco piston flamed tank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I roll with a RZ 50 with a wiseco piston flamed tank.
> View attachment 9976


i had to google it to see what exactly it is. that looks cool. lekker man. good to see vape and bike communities overlapping


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> by choice ... K7 750. have had two spine ops so the bigger more powerful options are a no no for me.
> how bout you?
> 
> track days kill tires ---> tires are expensive ---> expensive tires = no vape gear


 
got a k6 1000 , R1 full track set up.


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> got a k6 1000 , R1 full track set up.


 
K6. thats a wilder more untamed bike. awesome!!


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> i had to google it to see what exactly it is. that looks cool. lekker man. good to see vape and bike communities overlapping


Hehe. Was my 3rd bike when I got went to std. 8. Loved it to bits.
Unfortunately, it will not pull away if I should get on it now. 

3 years old - Yamaha PW50
12 years old - Yamaha IT 175
16 years old - Yamaha RZ 50
20 years old - Honda CB400Twin
24 years old - BMW R1150GS
Now - Wife and daughter.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Hehe. Was my 3rd bike when I got went to std. 8. Loved it to bits.
> Unfortunately, it will not pull away if I should get on it now.
> 
> 3 years old - Yamaha PW50
> ...


 

6 years - kazuma 50
8 years - yamaha dt 125
12 years - yamaha r1
16 years - suzuki gxr 1000


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/14)

@Marzuq what routes do you generally ride?


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> 6 years - kazuma 50
> 8 years - yamaha dt 125
> 12 years - yamaha r1
> 16 years - suzuki gxr 1000


 
I'm sure that if you get your first bike early and the bug bites, you will always have a bike. 
I will have another bike someday!


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

this thread should be renamed wick and wire , burning rubber

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I'm sure that if you get your first bike early and the bug bites, you will always have a bike.
> I will have another bike someday!


 
definitely , bikes are in my genes my grand dad rode , my old man , myself and my daughter will ride too .


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/14)

There is really nothing like riding

It is an experience that cannot be explained, only experienced.


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> definitely , bikes are in my genes my grand dad rode , my old man , myself and my daughter will ride too .


For sure! My old man sits with 5 Harleys in his garage. 2 Is my mom's and 3 for him.


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

boulevards are the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (18/8/14)

im in for the group buys
Good find@shabbar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

s


TylerD said:


> Hehe. Was my 3rd bike when I got went to std. 8. Loved it to bits.
> Unfortunately, it will not pull away if I should get on it now.
> 
> 3 years old - Yamaha PW50
> ...


 

seems like you made the right upgrade...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> s
> 
> 
> seems like you made the right upgrade...


 
i would have said :

now - wife 5000cc


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Marzuq what routes do you generally ride?


 
im easy on destinations. happy to be on the bike and riding.

all time favourite used to hellshoogte. before the cops monitored it so heavily.
lundadno also a favourite.
midnight runs are awesome fun too. empty roads make for a bikers playground

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Hi guys , found something interesting , wick and wire stash case . A small bag that holds your mods + juice + batteries etc and guess what a reo fits as well.
> 
> http://www.wickandwirebrand.com/collections/frontpage/products/copy-of-stash-case-2-0-black
> 
> I have mailed the guys at wick and wire , orders over 30$ will be shipped at 25$


 


seems we have quite a few interested guys
@shabbar seeing it was your find i think you should run with it.

based on responses can you work out pricing including shipping ?


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> im easy on destinations. happy to be on the bike and riding.
> 
> all time favourite used to hellshoogte. before the cops monitored it so heavily.
> lundadno also a favourite.
> midnight runs are awesome fun too. empty roads make for a bikers playground


Yeah hells and franshoek pass are always fun

Big fan of rooi els

agree, midnight runs are always fun.

If I am not mistaken I think the Highlanders usually organise a midnight run in early Dec every year


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yeah hells and franshoek pass are always fun
> 
> Big fan of rooi els
> 
> ...


 
rooi els is a is a death trap bro. seen guys come off bikes there and not get up again. also idiots on tow trucks line the road with diesel knowing full well that ppl misjudge how soont hey should brake there... not the biggest fan


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Guys please create another thread if you gonna discuss bikes etc...


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys please create another thread if you gonna discuss bikes etc...


apologies @Rob Fisher

here you go guys.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/biker-chat.4529/ ----> ongoing biker chat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys please create another thread if you gonna discuss bikes etc...


Apologies Sir



Marzuq said:


> apologies @Rob Fisher
> 
> here you go guys.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/biker-chat.4529/ ----> ongoing biker chat


 
Thanks man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> seems we have quite a few interested guys
> @shabbar seeing it was your find i think you should run with it.
> 
> based on responses can you work out pricing including shipping ?


 
just mailed the guys at wick and wire , waiting for their response .

seems like we split the 25$ three ways +- R100 pp ? 

and whatever charges thereafter between the 3 of us


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

just let me know which bags you want so i can add it to the cart


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> just mailed the guys at wick and wire , waiting for their response .
> 
> seems like we split the 25$ three ways +- R100 pp ?
> 
> and whatever charges thereafter between the 3 of us


 

sounds good to me


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> just let me know which bags you want so i can add it to the cart


ill have the red one


----------



## bones (18/8/14)

Do you strap this thing to your belt?


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)




----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

BUMP

*DEADLINE* End of business tomorrow .


----------



## capetocuba (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Hi guys , found something interesting , wick and wire stash case . A small bag that holds your mods + juice + batteries etc and guess what a reo fits as well.
> 
> http://www.wickandwirebrand.com/collections/frontpage/products/copy-of-stash-case-2-0-black
> 
> I have mailed the guys at wick and wire , orders over 30$ will be shipped at 25$


There is this one available locally, not an exact match by any means, but manly nevertheless 

http://www.kalahari.com/Luggage/CAT-Richard-shoulder-bag-black_p_47877807


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> There is this one available locally, not an exact match by any means, but manly nevertheless
> 
> http://www.kalahari.com/Luggage/CAT-Richard-shoulder-bag-black_p_47877807


cat bag looks good. solid and looks padded too. only prob is doesnt look as if its design allows it to be opened further than jst the top and prob doesnt have the straps to hold your gear in place.

still its a viable option


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

and cheaper too .

the wick&wire bag looking at around +-350 landed


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> and cheaper too .
> 
> the wick&wire bag looking at around +-350 landed


 
http://www.kalahari.com/Luggage/CAT-Spare-Parts-160M20-Utility-Waist-Bag-Black_p_48326663

this seems more inline with keeping your gear seperate and scratch free tho.


----------



## bones (18/8/14)

That look like a fanny pack.


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

bones are you in for this buy ?


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/14)

bones said:


> That look like a fanny pack.


That is cause it is a fanny pack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (18/8/14)

shabbar said:


> bones are you in for this buy ?


No thanks. Can't see myself using that bag much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

